# Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser



## reiking (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

habe da ein riesen Problem und ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Wir haben einen Teich von der Größe 2,50m x 2,50m. Mit Fischbesatz und Bachlauf. 

Das Problem seit ca. 2 Wochen: sehr massiver Wasserverlust. :?
Wir können alle 2 Tage Wasser auffüllen. Aber das kann es ja auch nicht sein. 

Woran könnte es liegen? Ein Loch ist auf jeden Fall noch nicht zu sehen. 

Wäre toll, wenn jemand eine Idee hätte. 

LG


----------



## silberfisch (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Also ich denke mal das du doch ein Loch hast (oder irgendein viel Trinkendes Tier das an den Teich kann [Kuh oder so]). Grund ist der plötzlich starke Verlust. Durch verdunstung ist das wohl nicht zu erklären, das hättest du dann aber auch nicht auf mal, sondern stätig. Hört das denn an einer bestimmten Stelle auf auszulaufen oder läuft es immer weiter ?

Wenn es auf einer Höhe bleibt kannst du das Loch mit hilfe von Kaffeesahne finden, einfach etwas Wasser auffüllen, das du knapp über der Höhe bist bis wohin du Wasser verlierst. Die Sahne einfach langsam in das Wasser am Rand kippen, und beobachten wohin die Kaffeesahne zieht. Et voila, da ist dann das Loch.

Andere quelle des Verlustes könnte dein bachlauf sein. Läuft alles wieder brav in den Teich ?


----------



## Annett (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Hallo und :willkommen bei uns.

Hier ein Link zur ersten Eingrenzung: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16446

Außerdem würde ich mal den Bachlauf abstellen um zu sehen, ob der Verlust nicht dort stattfindet.


----------



## reiking (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Danke erstmal für Eure Antworten.

Also ein Tier kann es unmöglich sein.
An den Bachlauf haben wir auch schon gedacht. 
Nur das Problem ist, daß der Bachlauf mit der Pumpe und dem Filter zusammenhängt. D.h., wir können das nicht alles einzelnt schalten. 

Und man soll doch auch eigentlich alles laufen lassen wegen den Fischen, oder?

auf jeden Fall finde ich es im Moment echt besorgniserregend. 
Oder könnte es auch an der Uferbepflanzung liegen? 
Aber daran haben wir ja eigentlich nichts dran verändert.


----------



## Christine (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Hallo,

und auch von mir Willkommen bei uns.

Auch wenn Ihr nichts verändert hat, Pflanzen wachsen und strecken die "Füsse" gerne mal woanders hin. Das kann von draussen in den Teich sein oder vom Teich nach draussen. Wobei der plötzliche Verlust mehr für ein Loch oder runtergetretenen Rand spricht.

Ein paar Fotos wären da doch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## reiking (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Danke Euch erstmal für die nette Begrüßung. 

Hier ein paar Bilder unseres Gartenteiches.

Ihr müßt Euch das mit dem Wasser so vorstellen, die Steine die ganz rechts liegen, sind normalerweise unter Wasser. 
Und morgen liegen sie bestimmt im trockenen. 

Außerdem orientieren wir uns immer an dem Stein ganz links im Bild. (Der mit der Spitze) Wenn der unter Wasser ist, ist alles okay. 

Aber nun schaut er ja auch nun wieder ein ganzes Stück raus. 
Das letzte Mal haben wir vorgestern das Wasser aufgefüllt.


----------



## Testpilot (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Bachlauf ausschalten um den als Übeltäter schon einmal ausschließen zu können. Deine Fische fallen davon nicht gleich tot um 
Dann Kondesmilch langsam und in Etappen in den Teich geben (Randbereich). Sollte irgendwo in der Folie eine Undichtigkeit vorhanden sein wirst Du sehen können wie die Milch in diese Richtung fließt. Mit der Milch machst Du halt eigentlich nur die Fließrichtung des Wassers sichtbar.
Ein Versuch ist es Wert. HAst Du das Leck gefunden einfach die Stelle reinigen und mit Folienkleber, zb Innotec verkleben.


----------



## Bebel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Hallo 

Hast Du denn in letzter Zeit irgendetwas an Deinem Teich verändert?

Steine verrückt, neue stärkere Pumpe angeschlossen (Bachlauf läuft über)?

Was auffällt ist das __ Efeu ¿ (Ironie) welches ins Wasser wächst, wird dort vielleicht Wasser aus dem Teich gesaugt?

Wenn es irgendwo am Rand Deines Teiches eine immer feuchte Stelle gibt, wird dort auch die Ursache für Deinen Wasserverlust zu finden sein, bei so viel Wasserverlust müsste das auch zu sehen sein.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## reiking (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

So, wir haben uns eben dazu entschlossen, die Pumpe, den Filter und den Bachlauf auszustellen, um so sehen, ob es daran liegt. 

Da ja bei uns alles zusammenhängt, hoffe ich nur, daß unsere Fische davon keinen Schaden erleiden werden, wenn alles aus ist. (Bitte beruhigt mich in dieser Sache.)

Sollte der Wasserstand morgen abend noch tiefer gesunken sein, dann wird es wohl nicht an den drei oben genannten Dingen liegen. 

Dann werde ich das mit der Kondensmilch testen. Macht das den Fischen eigentlich etwas aus, wenn man da Kondensmilch in den Teich gibt?

Achso, verändert haben wir an dem Teich nichts. Außer das wir die abgestorbenen bzw. verblühten Pflanzen am Rand weggeschnitten haben. Aber wir sind dabei nicht an die Teichfolie gekommen. 

LG


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Moin.

Also den Biofilter sollte man nicht über längere Zeit (mehrere Stunden) komplett abschalten.
Wenigstens alle halbe Stunden kurz anschalten, damit die Bakterien wieder Futter und Sauerstoff bekommen, halte ich für nötig.

Kann man denn den Filter nicht anderweitig an den Teich stellen oder ein Rohr o.ä. entsprechend an den Auslauf verlegen?


----------



## reiking (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Hallo Annett,

leider haben wir keine andere Möglichkeit, den Filter in Betrieb zu nehmen, da das Rohr nicht lang genug ist. 

Wir wissen auch nicht genau, wie die ganzen Schläuche verlaufen, da der Teich schon komplett angelegt war, als wir das Haus gekauft haben. 

Ich hoffe, daß die Fische den Tag über keinen Schaden nehmen, da ich erst heute abend erst wieder alles anstellen kann. (Bin jetzt im Büro.)

Dann werde ich ja auch hoffentlich sehen, ob noch mehr Wasser aus dem Teich gewichen ist. 

LG


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Hi.

Dann spül den Filter vor in Betriebnahme mit Teichwasser kurz durch. Nicht gründlich, aber so, dass alles lose raus kommt..... sonst kommt beim Anstellen einiges an toten Bakterien und Biomasse mit in den Teich. 

Den bereits angeschlagenen Fischen (anderes Thema) tut sowas mit Sicherheit alles andere, als gut.


----------



## reiking (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Na toll.

Dann haben wir so wie gut alles falsch gemacht. (Anfänger halt.) 

Jetzt mache ich mir noch mehr Sorgen, vor allem um die Fische, die uns wirklich sehr ans Herz gewachsen sind.


----------



## Bebel (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Hallo

Ich glaube nicht,dass Du Dir so große Sorgen um Deine Fische machen musst, einen Tag ohne Filter schaffen die schon (auch wohl länger).

Wenn Du den Filter spülst so wie Annett geschrieben hat und Du eventuell auf dem Heimweg noch Filterstarterbakterien holst, wird den Fischen wohl nichts geschehen.

Dein Teich ist ja auch schon etwas älter, das heisst ja auch, dass auch im Teich schon eine Menge nützliche Bakterien angesiedelt sind.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Hallo Bebel,

hast Du diesen Beitrag gelesen? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23314

Normalerweise hättest Du wohl recht, aber in diesen Fall sieht es so aus, als ob der Filter dringend benötigt wird...


----------



## reiking (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

So, bin wieder zu Hause. 

Habe den Filter und alles andere wieder angestellt. 
Mein Vater war so nett und hat heute morgen im Stundentackt nach dem Wasserstand geguckt. 

Seit der Bachlauf aus war, kein Wasserverlust. 
Also wird es wohl daran liegen. Kann ein Bachlauf undicht werden?

Werde jetzt gleich mal runter zum Teich gehen und der Sache auf den Grund gehen. 

So ein Mist. Und das kurz vor`m Urlaub.


----------



## reiking (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Okay. Das Problem wäre schon mal gelöst. 

Es lag tatsächlich am Bachlauf. Und zwar hat sich die Folie ins Erdreich "gegraben" und somit ist ein Teil des Wassers nicht mehr zurück in den Teich sondern hat sich seinen Weg ins Erdreich gesucht. 

Deshalb der große Wasserverlust. 
Also habe ich das ganze mit meinem Vater eben behoben. Und siehe da, es funtzt wieder. Kein Wasserverlust und die Pumpe, Filter und Bachlauf läuft wieder ganz normal, so wie es sein soll. 

Nun muß ich mich nur noch um meine Sorgenkinder, den Shubunkins, kümmern. 
Aber das wird auch morgen in Angriff genommen. 

LG


----------



## susiwhv (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Bleibt der Wasserstand denn so stehen wie es jetzt ist oder geht noch mehr Wasser verloren?


----------



## silberfisch (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Schön das man helfen konnte *g*, mit den Fischies wird sicher auch alles wieder gut.


----------



## Testpilot (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Sehr schön !! 
Alles wird gut


----------



## Bebel (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Hallo reiking (Hallo Annett)

Hatte das mit den kranken Fischen leider noch nicht gelesen. 

Freut mich dass Du die Ursache für Deinen Wasserverlust gefunden hast - wegen der Fischis drück ich Dir die Daumen. 

Gruß Bebel


----------



## reiking (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teich verliert übelst viel Wasser*

Guten Morgen,

habe eben, bevor ich zur Arbeit gefahren bin nochmal den Wasserstand überprüft. 

Alles ist gut. Kein Wasserverlust. Bin ich froh. 

Danke Euch nochmal für die Hilfe. 

LG


----------

